# trying memantine again....



## martyboi (Sep 18, 2009)

I know there are a lot of threads on this site about memantine....but i thought id start yet another one because it's AMAZING. I decided to give it another trial because the first time i tried it, i didn't take it therapeutically and took like a megadose of 100 mg over 2 days and didn't really enjoy it....But now i just got a lot more so I started taking it therapeutically about 4 days ago...i started at 10mg/day and today it just knocked my socks off. Not only am i almost cured of depression, irritability, anhedonia, adhd...my energy level is surprisingly high. This is from taking memantine alone. this stuff is great by itself IMO, i don't even need to take it with a stimulant.

Hopefully this lasts...:boogie


----------



## podizzle (Nov 11, 2003)

good deal. im probably gonna give it another go since im finally over whatever virus i had for the last month. Maybe ill just start at 10mg and suffer through the fog.


----------



## martyboi (Sep 18, 2009)

ya good luck. The brain fog is tolerable. Its my 4th day... its subtle like the past few days feel like they've been reeeally long. thinking back on what happened yesterday seems like i'm looking back on a week ago. Its really weird. Also, writing is more difficult than usual.....but the other effects far outweigh that. I'm stickin it out for sure!


----------



## billyho (Apr 12, 2010)

do you guys have stomach issues on memantine of any sort, either bloating, flatulance or just a general feeling of nausau??

thanks,


----------



## ElRey (Apr 9, 2010)

Interesting that you posted this because I'm seriously thinking about starting again on it. I got a bunch of 10 mg tablets a few weeks ago but haven't used any yet.


----------



## ElRey (Apr 9, 2010)

billyho said:


> do you guys have stomach issues on memantine of any sort, either bloating, flatulance or just a general feeling of nausau??
> 
> thanks,


I had absolutely no side effects on 5, then 10 mgs a day. Of course everyone obviously reacts differently.


----------



## karoloydi (Feb 18, 2010)

martyboi said:


> I know there are a lot of threads on this site about memantine....but i thought id start yet another one because it's AMAZING. I decided to give it another trial because the first time i tried it, i didn't take it therapeutically and took like a megadose of 100 mg over 2 days and didn't really enjoy it....But now i just got a lot more so I started taking it therapeutically about 4 days ago...i started at 10mg/day and today it just knocked my socks off. Not only am i almost cured of depression, irritability, anhedonia, adhd...my energy level is surprisingly high. This is from taking memantine alone. this stuff is great by itself IMO, i don't even need to take it with a stimulant.
> 
> Hopefully this lasts...:boogie


Good to know theres someone else with sililar results from memantine. I was starting to think I was a freak of nature.
SO far the feeling lasts for me. I ve been taking it for a bit more than a month. The feeling subsided slightly after about a week but it remained constant after that.

Are you taking 5 + 5mg? Or 10mg at once? For me I found that its better to take 10mg at once and then another 5 mg after about 10 hours to prolong the effects. The euphoric effects last for about 8-10 hours for me. I tried 10mg + 10mg but it was too much for me.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Awesome, keep me updated guys.

I'm also on my second trial of memantine, at 10mg a day, for 20 days now, i'm gonna go up to 30 or 40mg and see how it works out, so far i notice a big reduction in my OCD, nothing significant for SA at this dose tough.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

billyho said:


> do you guys have stomach issues on memantine of any sort, either bloating, flatulance or just a general feeling of nausau??
> 
> thanks,


No, never had that problem.


----------



## martyboi (Sep 18, 2009)

I take 10mg all at once in the morning. i had slight nausea this morning as a i woke up after sleeping only 4 hours at most. This stuff gives me insomnia like craazy. But i'm hoping that is temporary. Anyone else have insomnia the first week of starting memantine? Despite having slept so little...i feel more alive than ever before! amazing....


----------



## pascal (Nov 15, 2008)

martyboi said:


> I take 10mg all at once in the morning. i had slight nausea this morning as a i woke up after sleeping only 4 hours at most. This stuff gives me insomnia like craazy. But i'm hoping that is temporary. Anyone else have insomnia the first week of starting memantine? Despite having slept so little...i feel more alive than ever before! amazing....


I do have a hard time going to bed after taking memantine. Also, I rarely have nausea from med but I must be caruful with memantine. I try to take it with food.

This drug is really a puzzle for me. I wish I was responding as well as you do. It does help with depression and energy but after week I still have the brain fog. One of the nice side effect is that it help tremendously with my high blood pressure.

This past week I was taking 20 mg (10 + 10) and I had to give up on it. I ended up with a pretty scary sensation where my brain was under a constant pressure. I could not shake the sensation and I was really dizzy. Today I dropped back to 10 (5 +5) and I was extremely anxious. Fortunately, I am feeling a little better now.

I am curious. Did anybody here had increase anxiety with memantine? When I first stated the drug, I though I was getting a calming effect. But for the past few day, I have really been anxious.


----------



## karoloydi (Feb 18, 2010)

pascal said:


> I do have a hard time going to bed after taking memantine. Also, I rarely have nausea from med but I must be caruful with memantine. I try to take it with food.
> 
> This drug is really a puzzle for me. I wish I was responding as well as you do. It does help with depression and energy but after week I still have the brain fog. One of the nice side effect is that it help tremendously with my high blood pressure.
> 
> ...


I think my generalized anxiety is up, but my social anxiety is down. 
The generilised anxiety also manifests sometimes as a tightness in my diaphragm. Which sometimes messes up my breathing. Especially if my nose is blocked.
I also noticed the pressure inside the head when I increased the dosage to 20mg. But I dont have this when I am on 15mg.
Its weird that its lowering your blood pressure. I have low blood pressure and it hasnt lowered it any more. Its the same as before.


----------



## martyboi (Sep 18, 2009)

the memantine stopped working today :-(
I guess the euphoric effects wore off...Its still helping my mood slightly but it's not worth 50 bucks a month.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

martyboi said:


> the memantine stopped working today :-(
> I guess the euphoric effects wore off...Its still helping my mood slightly but it's not worth 50 bucks a month.


Try upping the dose. Under 30mg is not effective for depression, you get a slight mood lift and it helped the first days so that warrents a better dose. 10mg is really low and most of its benefit have been found on 20/30 mg.


----------



## martyboi (Sep 18, 2009)

crayzyMed said:


> Try upping the dose. Under 30mg is not effective for depression, you get a slight mood lift and it helped the first days so that warrents a better dose. 10mg is really low and most of its benefit have been found on 20/30 mg.


ohhhh no ****? good to hear. ill post more when i up my dose


----------



## pascal (Nov 15, 2008)

karoloydi said:


> I think my generalized anxiety is up, but my social anxiety is down.
> The generilised anxiety also manifests sometimes as a tightness in my diaphragm. Which sometimes messes up my breathing. Especially if my nose is blocked.
> I also noticed the pressure inside the head when I increased the dosage to 20mg. But I dont have this when I am on 15mg.
> Its weird that its lowering your blood pressure. I have low blood pressure and it hasnt lowered it any more. Its the same as before.


How do you take the 15 mg. All at once or 10+5? I am not sure what to o with the memantine. I have been really anxious this past week. At least the pressure within the head and the dizziness went away.

Have anaybody tried to mix memantine with an SNRI? I use to take savella a few moth back. I did not have any real success with it but it side effect profile was exactly the opposite of the side effect I have with memantine.


----------



## karoloydi (Feb 18, 2010)

pascal said:


> How do you take the 15 mg. All at once or 10+5? I am not sure what to o with the memantine. I have been really anxious this past week. At least the pressure within the head and the dizziness went away.
> 
> Have anaybody tried to mix memantine with an SNRI? I use to take savella a few moth back. I did not have any real success with it but it side effect profile was exactly the opposite of the side effect I have with memantine.


I am taking 10 in the evening and 5 in the morning. I tried 7.5 + 7.5 but I found that 10 + 5 works better for me. I also found that 10 in the evening and 5 in the morning is better than 10 in the morning and 5 in the evening. Try different combinations and see what works for you. Maybe you ll even find thats taking 15mg all at once before going to bed is better for you.
If you find the side effects too much I would suggest the following:
Take the 10mg at night before you go to bed. Then take another 5 mg in the morning or in the afternoon.


----------



## pascal (Nov 15, 2008)

karoloydi said:


> I am taking 10 in the evening and 5 in the morning. I tried 7.5 + 7.5 but I found that 10 + 5 works better for me. I also found that 10 in the evening and 5 in the morning is better than 10 in the morning and 5 in the evening. Try different combinations and see what works for you. Maybe you ll even find thats taking 15mg all at once before going to bed is better for you.
> If you find the side effects too much I would suggest the following:
> Take the 10mg at night before you go to bed. Then take another 5 mg in the morning or in the afternoon.


I followed your advise and went up to 15 mg. I actually tried 10 mg last night an I am going to take 5 mg this morning.

Interestingly, an hours or so after I took 10 mg, my mood felt better (unfortunately it wasn't an euphoric feeling but it is better than nothing). The anxiety went away as well but I felt "wired". I could not sit for a minute and I had RLS (my leg would not stop shaking). Pretty much the same feeling this morning. I woke up fine this morning (i.e. no anxiety) but I still feel wired.

As anybody ever had that type of "wired" reaction to memantine?


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

pascal said:


> I followed your advise and went up to 15 mg. I actually tried 10 mg last night an I am going to take 5 mg this morning.
> 
> Interestingly, an hours or so after I took 10 mg, my mood felt better (unfortunately it wasn't an euphoric feeling but it is better than nothing). The anxiety went away as well but I felt "wired". I could not sit for a minute and I had RLS (my leg would not stop shaking). Pretty much the same feeling this morning. I woke up fine this morning (i.e. no anxiety) but I still feel wired.
> 
> As anybody ever had that type of "wired" reaction to memantine?


Yes, i felt agitated the first few days, like some background energy that makes you feel pretty wired, it went away after a few days tough. So looks like you found the correct dosing regime.


----------



## martyboi (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm adjusting to 20mg pretty nicely. It's very interesting...the first thing i noticed was i started enjoying life much more. despite my extremely ****ty circumstances... I'm loving everyday, and am much more social. I also find it easier to focus one thing at a time and direct my attention to the things i want to focus on and i can block out things i don't want to focus on much easier. Also while adjusting to the higher doses, I noticed my appreciation of music is enhanced. It seems like every song i listen to gives me a rush of happiness, and makes me want to get up and dance. lol 

needless to say. this is a very interesting medication....


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

I went to 15mg the past 2 days and feel increased wellbeing, less OCD and generally better, gonna go up to 20mg tomorrow.


----------



## martyboi (Sep 18, 2009)

Do the tolerance-slowing effects of memantine apply to alcohol as well? Would it decrease the neurotoxicity of alcohol at all?


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

martyboi said:


> Do the tolerance-slowing effects of memantine apply to alcohol as well? Would it decrease the neurotoxicity of alcohol at all?


Yes, NMDA antagonists slow tolerance to the hypnotic effects of ethanol. About the neurotoxiticy i dont know, it will prevent toxiticy of alcohol withdrawal tough.


----------



## billyho (Apr 12, 2010)

pascal said:


> I followed your advise and went up to 15 mg. I actually tried 10 mg last night an I am going to take 5 mg this morning.
> 
> Interestingly, an hours or so after I took 10 mg, my mood felt better (unfortunately it wasn't an euphoric feeling but it is better than nothing). The anxiety went away as well but I felt "wired". I could not sit for a minute and I had RLS (my leg would not stop shaking). Pretty much the same feeling this morning. I woke up fine this morning (i.e. no anxiety) but I still feel wired.
> 
> As anybody ever had that type of "wired" reaction to memantine?


i am having the "wired" feelings now. i'm at 5mg x 2 and experiencing that. sure hope this feeling passes.
on another note, i was taking parnate w the memantine and was experiencing all kinds of stomach issues.. evidently that's from the combo of the two drugs as i've stopped the parnate and the stomach issues have subsided.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Are you still taking piracetam with it martyboy?


----------



## martyboi (Sep 18, 2009)

nope. I stopped the piracetam...I wanted to see what the memantine could do on its own so i'm pretty much only taking memantine. I'll probably experiment with the piracetam later. I'm still unsure of whether or not the piracetam synergizes with it or what it does in combo....

btw. I'm going through some serious brain fog at the moment since i upped my dosage to 20mg a couple days ago. Sometimes when i talk I can barely form a coherent sentence....haha I'm trying to lay low for awhile until this passes...


----------



## longway (Mar 3, 2007)

Tried memantine for 5 days already. it works without any aditional meds. along with the ocd reduction I feel more confidence and motivation. the SA is relieved like the ritalin effect but just without the euphoric feeling. I hadn't had any of the euphoric sensation you all reported. I'll report back in the future to see if there're some more good changes(I hope).


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

longway said:


> Tried memantine for 5 days already. it works without any aditional meds. along with the ocd reduction I feel more confidence and motivation. the SA is relieved like the ritalin effect but just without the euphoric feeling. I hadn't had any of the euphoric sensation you all reported. I'll report back in the future to see if there're some more good changes(I hope).


Awesome news!


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Went up to 20mg today. Never got any euphoric sensations either from it, just a good reduction in OCD.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

billyho said:


> i am having the "wired" feelings now. i'm at 5mg x 2 and experiencing that. sure hope this feeling passes.
> on another note, i was taking parnate w the memantine and was experiencing all kinds of stomach issues.. evidently that's from the combo of the two drugs as i've stopped the parnate and the stomach issues have subsided.


How are you feeling now?

I'm now side effect free on 20mg. Cant get much higher for now.


----------



## martyboi (Sep 18, 2009)

I am also side effect free on 20mg now. Depression is about 80% diminished and anxiety 50% diminished, attention 50% enhanced...roughly


----------



## ephilation (May 18, 2010)

*Memantine!*

Hm, so after reading people's responses to this medicine on this thread, I have to say that I'm looking forward to trying it out myself!

I used to be a med student, but I'm currently taking a year off because of concentration and anxiety issues. When you guys talk about having "brain fog" when starting memantine, I feel like I can relate, because "brain fogged" is exactly the way I feel right now, and have felt for the last few years. So the fact that this medicine can potentially eradicate some of that brain fog and anxiety is very exciting to me! Depression 80% gone? Anxiety 50% gone? Attention 50% better? Are you kidding me? If it even helps me 1/2 of that in any of those respects, I'll be more than happy with it.

I haven't received my memantine yet, but when I do, I'll try to post my responses in this thread (no guarantees). Just for the record, my problems seem to fit more under "generalized anxiety" than "social anxiety", but there's so much overlap there that it's hard to say what's what anymore.

CrayzyMed, I'm especially interested in hearing how this medicine helps you, for various reasons (all good ones).

Ephilation


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

ephilation said:


> Hm, so after reading people's responses to this medicine on this thread, I have to say that I'm looking forward to trying it out myself!
> 
> I used to be a med student, but I'm currently taking a year off because of concentration and anxiety issues. When you guys talk about having "brain fog" when starting memantine, I feel like I can relate, because "brain fogged" is exactly the way I feel right now, and have felt for the last few years. So the fact that this medicine can potentially eradicate some of that brain fog and anxiety is very exciting to me! Depression 80% gone? Anxiety 50% gone? Attention 50% better? Are you kidding me? If it even helps me 1/2 of that in any of those respects, I'll be more than happy with it.
> 
> ...


It made my think more clearly, gave me a extra feeling of wellbeing and reduced my bad OCD alot.


----------



## BLK13 (Jan 22, 2010)

up to 15mg...nothing but fog yet.....how long does it take? Is it like a SSRI (2-4 Weeks)?

BTW I'm on day 4.


----------



## longway (Mar 3, 2007)

crayzyMed said:


> Awesome news!


I had a dinner with my friends tonight at my home can you believe this? haha!:clap


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

BLK13 said:


> up to 15mg...nothing but fog yet.....how long does it take? Is it like a SSRI (2-4 Weeks)?
> 
> BTW I'm on day 4.


Day 4 of 15mg or day 4 of memantine? If you have been on the same dose for 4 days benefits should start to show up soon.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

longway said:


> I had a dinner with my friends tonight at my home can you believe this? haha!:clap


Nice:clap


----------



## BLK13 (Jan 22, 2010)

crayzyMed said:


> Day 4 of 15mg or day 4 of memantine? If you have been on the same dose for 4 days benefits should start to show up soon.


On day four total...day 1/2 10 mg day 3/4 15mg.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

K, give it a few more days, you should see some benefits soon;


----------



## ephilation (May 18, 2010)

CrayzyMed, do you take anything else along with the memantine? Really looking forward to it arriving in my mailbox!


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

ephilation said:


> CrayzyMed, do you take anything else along with the memantine? Really looking forward to it arriving in my mailbox!


I'm planning to take dexedrine with it, wich i get now occasionally.


----------



## billyho (Apr 12, 2010)

crayzyMed said:


> How are you feeling now?
> 
> I'm now side effect free on 20mg. Cant get much higher for now.


i've gone from 'wired' to 'exhausted'. could this be from the parnate withdrawal? i'm tired and gots the brain fog, still stuck on 5mg x 2. it's been a week since i stopped the parnate with a taper. may try to go up to 15 mg at the end of the week.


----------



## BLK13 (Jan 22, 2010)

Had to stop....not sure if the cold like side effects were from the memantine or not but this is what I experienced...

Cough
Chest congestion
Running nose / Head congestion
Fever
Abdom. Pain
Constipation followed by Diarria
Headache
Weak feeling
Weird feeling like my face was injected with Novocaine

Maybe I did pick up a cold while traveling maybe not, but when I stopped taking it the symptoms started clearing up pretty quick.

Maybe I'll try again in a month or so.....(or sooner if I switch to Adderall from Concerta)


----------



## ephilation (May 18, 2010)

*Memantine is here*

Hey all:

Just wanted to report that my memantine finally came in. Started the first dose about 10 minutes ago - 5 mg. Waiting for the brain fog to kick in, lol. (Gotta know it's working somehow, right?)

Ephilation


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

ephilation said:


> Hey all:
> 
> Just wanted to report that my memantine finally came in. Started the first dose about 10 minutes ago - 5 mg. Waiting for the brain fog to kick in, lol. (Gotta know it's working somehow, right?)
> 
> Ephilation


Cool, keep us updated!:boogie


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

billyho said:


> i've gone from 'wired' to 'exhausted'. could this be from the parnate withdrawal? i'm tired and gots the brain fog, still stuck on 5mg x 2. it's been a week since i stopped the parnate with a taper. may try to go up to 15 mg at the end of the week.


Are you still feeling like this?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

My new GP is going to give me memantine 10mg to start with in 2 weeks time  I just met her too. I requested it for OCD and opioid tolerance prevention/reduction.


----------



## billyho (Apr 12, 2010)

crayzyMed said:


> Are you still feeling like this?


it's weird, sometimes i feel exhausted, and sometimes wired. went up to 15 mg daily last week and may try 20 mg tomorrow or sat.

still working good for you?


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

billyho said:


> it's weird, sometimes i feel exhausted, and sometimes wired. went up to 15 mg daily last week and may try 20 mg tomorrow or sat.
> 
> still working good for you?


Yes, still going solid without any side effects.


----------



## billyho (Apr 12, 2010)

crayzyMed said:


> Yes, still going solid without any side effects.


coolio! I envy you "no side effects" people, i look at a drug funny and my insides go to pot..


----------



## Rymdis (Mar 14, 2010)

Ive tried metamine two times but got increased anxiety both times  Could it be that i also take Cymbalta? I would be glad if i only got some fog which i dont 

/R


----------



## karoloydi (Feb 18, 2010)

Rymdis said:


> Ive tried metamine two times but got increased anxiety both times  Could it be that i also take Cymbalta? I would be glad if i only got some fog which i dont
> 
> /R


I noticed increased generalised anxiety too at first. But not any more.


----------



## ephilation (May 18, 2010)

*2nd day on memantine*

Alright, today is my second day on this stuff. I'm going to be going up to 20 mg/day pretty quickly. Yesterday, took 5 mg in the afternoon, and 15 mg at night. This morning, took 5 mg again - definitely had the most "clear" day I've had in a long, long time. Was clear-minded enough to mow the lawn! Unfortunately, the effects only lasted a few hours.

If you knew how out of it I've been for the last year, you'd know that that is pretty much unheard of for me. I can't say that this was due to the memantine, as I'm taking a few other things as per my doctor's orders. But, I'll be trying to stick to 20 mg/day for the next week or so to see if the clear-minded feeling can be reproduced.


----------



## ephilation (May 18, 2010)

Hey all:

Been on 20 mg/day for the past few days now. Good stuff. Definitely have a clearer mind, and even when I'm in the middle of something stressful, I don't get sidetracked as much. So I'd say so far so good.

I have a lot of other health issues too, though, and memantine isn't helping for all of those.


----------



## ephilation (May 18, 2010)

Hey everyone:

Just wanted to give a bit of an update on me and memantine in case anyone is following this board. I'm currently on a fairly high dose right now (40 mg) so my thought processes are a little more loopy than I'd like.

So, in the last few days I said "eff it" and I pumped up the memantine to 40 mg/day - 20 mg in the morning, 20 mg in the evening. Note that I got my memantine from somewhere online (as some of the others on this board have), so I have quite a bit to play around with in terms of dosages and such. I shouldn't have moved up so fast - I should have titrated more, which would have let me tease out the side effects from the beneficial effects, and figure out what dose is right for me.

Beneficial effects: more disinhibited (for me this is a good thing), easier to come up with things to talk about.

Nagatives: Really awful brain fog - some people here mentioned that they were afraid that they had given themselves brain damage while taking this medicine, and I know exactly what they are talking about. Dizziness like you wouldn't believe.

Mixed: Anti-depressant effect - I'm putting this under mixed because while this does have an anti-depressant effect, it's the kind of antidepressant effect I would imagine you would have if you were drunk. I've never drunk alcohol, so I wouldn't know, but yeah ... I feel like I'm in a stupid happy stupor. This is probably dose-dependant. Someone else here said you start to feel fine about your life, even if your circumstances are crappy, and I'd say this is very true - just be careful that you don't wind up feeling TOO fine about your life and not motivated enough to do anything to help yourself get better.

I like the memantine quite a bit but I think a lower dose would definitely be better for me. I initially went up on it thinking that my thinking seemed to be clearer at higher doses than lower ones, which is true to some extent, but I think I crossed the threshold here.

Hope that helps some of you.


----------



## martyboi (Sep 18, 2009)

I believe i was the one who mentioned it can make you feel fine about your life no matter what your circumstances. and this is still true. I stopped memantine for a couple days just to see what life would be like off of it and i noticed a profound decline in my mood. I started thinking "****..my life sucks! how can i live like this???" then i got back on the memantine and i feel fine again. I also used to be angry at everyone and talk back all the time even over the smallest offenses but now those urges have gone away entirely thanks to memantine.


----------



## podizzle (Nov 11, 2003)

damn 40mg how do you even function


----------



## Thorsten (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi

Do you guys who have taken memantine long term still experience the 'stimulating rewarding' aspect of it?
When I first started taking it this was the main effect that I really came to appreciate. I was seeking out social interaction and not being so self absorbed by my thoughts. 
I kept increasing the dose until I got to 25mg where the stimulating effects again started to dwindle. It's a real shame for me because it's by far one of the best things I have taken. 
When the stimulating effects started to decline I still experienced positive effects (mood stabalization, less OCD, better cognition and decent clarity) but I became bored of the feeling where it was like I was wrapped in a bubble the whole time. 
The reason I am interested is because I do often wonder if I was maybe too hasty in giving it up. Maybe there is a certain threshold where above a certain dose you always get the 'rewarding' effects - or am I in dreamland? Most probably - This is my body becoming tolerant to the drug. Do I want to keep bumping it up until I get to 60,70,80mg?? Or just give up? This is why I stopped at 25mg I suppose!
Anyway it's good to keep up with all you guys who are on memantine as I may decide to try it again at some point.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

I would definatly try up to 40mg a day, at 30-40mg it also has been studied for depression, maybe the positives stay on a higher dose, i cant tell you for certain but its worth the try i gues.

I never experienced any stimulating or rewarding effects from memantine myself unfortionally, but on the other hand never went higher then 20mg yet, i want to try up to 40mg a day.


----------



## karoloydi (Feb 18, 2010)

crayzyMed said:


> I would definatly try up to 40mg a day, at 30-40mg it also has been studied for depression, maybe the positives stay on a higher dose, i cant tell you for certain but its worth the try i gues.
> 
> I never experienced any stimulating or rewarding effects from memantine myself unfortionally, but on the other hand never went higher then 20mg yet, i want to try up to 40mg a day.


Wont you get dissociation at this high doses?


----------



## podizzle (Nov 11, 2003)

karoloydi said:


> Wont you get dissociation at this high doses?


theres only one way to find out!:yes


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

karoloydi said:


> Wont you get dissociation at this high doses?


It was tested up to 60mg in clinical trials and still well tolerated.


----------

